# Glycerine in bubble counter



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Just wondering how many out there use this as their bubble counter solution? I guess I am getting tired of adding water every couple of weeks and was thinking of trying some of this instead. Any reason why I shouldn't use this? TIA.


----------



## Cloner (Dec 20, 2005)

*RE: Glycerin in bubble counter*



Bert H said:


> Just wondering how many out there use this as their bubble counter solution? I guess I am getting tired of adding water every couple of weeks and was thinking of trying some of this instead. Any reason why I shouldn't use this? TIA.


I just switched to using Mineral Oil which seems to work very well. I have glycerin, but it is very viscous compared to the mineral oil and if water get into glycerin it can make for a great culture media for all kinds of nasty stuff to grow in.

Cloner


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah mineral oil works good.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Add a little yellow food coloring and Wa-Laa! Instant commercial bubble counter fluid.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I had just filled the bubble counter on my Milwaukee regulator with glycerine when I cracked it while tightening the cover on it. 

Now I just use DIY water bottle bubble counters. Filled half way with water (250ml) I haven't had to refill it in nearly a year.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Cloner said:


> if water get into glycerin it can make for a great culture media for all kinds of nasty stuff to grow in.
> 
> Cloner


Actually Glycerine is sale in pharmacy as a mild antiseptic. (antibacterial)


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Cloner said:


> I have glycerin, but it is very viscous compared to the mineral oil and if water get into glycerin it can make for a great culture media for all kinds of nasty stuff to grow in.
> 
> Cloner


I've never heard this before, where did you find this info....DC


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Crack Milwaukee bubble crapper....*

Yes,


> I had just filled the bubble counter on my Milwaukee regulator with glycerine when I cracked it while tightening the cover on it.


Mine just crack looking at it, I know I'm ugly but....
The needle valve is useless, not really happy with this system.
I'm now selling a complete system in Canada with beautiful home made PVC bubble counter and customizable CO2 reactor.
With the Fabco needle valve (not comparable with the crappy Milwaukee)

I feel free now!


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Any pics of that setup?


----------



## 5380 (Jun 16, 2005)

The glycerine is osmotically antibacterial, but it only sterilizes something like an equal volume of water, so it's used as a sweetener or adjuct preservative in pharmaceutical preparations.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I’ve got a 125, and was using about 3 BPS to bring my co2 to ~38 ppm. I switched to Glycerin since I hated filling up the bubble counter on my Milwaukee all in one, every other week. However, I noticed that at that bubble count, I get tons of Micro-bubbles that make bubble counting almost impossible. 

The Glycerin is so thick that I’m able to watch 4 bubbles rising in the counter at the same time.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I stay away from glycerin since it always makes a sticky mess for me.

I'm surprised that some folks have to refill their bubble counters that often. I haven't refilled mine since startup (5+ months ago). It's filled with tapwater.

But Taz, maybe you can try to dilute it with water to reduce it's thick quality?

-John N.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i use a 50/50 mix of glycerin and water and haven't had to fill my bubble counter since, which going on 3-4 months now.


----------



## GraFFix (Feb 24, 2005)

I use whatever came with my pressurized system...I believe it to be glycerin. Its been in my bubble counter for almost a year havent had to touch it once. And I kinda like the viscocity of it, being thicker allows for slower bubble movement. which is easier to count and I think looks cooler. lol


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

tazcrash69 said:


> I've got a 125, and was using about 3 BPS to bring my co2 to ~38 ppm. I switched to Glycerin since I hated filling up the bubble counter on my Milwaukee all in one, every other week. However, I noticed that at that bubble count, I get tons of Micro-bubbles that make bubble counting almost impossible.
> 
> The Glycerin is so thick that I'm able to watch 4 bubbles rising in the counter at the same time.


The mineral oil was the same way for me, but it it somehow gets thinner in time (a few weeks to a month)- maybe Glycerin is the same?


----------

